# Carp Stigma



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello all,

Id like to get your guys opinion on carp. I was fishing a stream the other day for carp and did pretty well, as I was leaving I ran into a man fishing for smallmouth with spinning gear. He asked what I was targeting and was disgusted when I said carp, and then went on a rant about how they are bottom feeding garbage fish, and that it takes no skill to catch them (he is wrong on that).

I wanted to tell him that the biggest smallmouth in that stream was about 10in and I could catch a carp that was 10 pounds but decided against it. Anywho this is not the first time I had run-ins with people who hate carp. Why do you guys think there is such a negative stigma surrounding these fish? Why is a bottom feeder bad?

I guess its good people dont like them much because that leaves more opportunities for me, but im still courious why people hate them.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

I think they are fun to catch. But they are ugly imo. That guy just sounds like a prick. Im glad you did well.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

elitist mentality runs strong in the bass community, all the better for us educated and never wanting to miss an opportunity to land big fish anglers. let him take his skunkings and continue to fish on brother... I know the last thing I want in the catfishing world I live in is for the paylakes to close..LOL

Salmonid


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

He's just jealous because he doesn't have enough skill to catch a carp  Anyone can catch a bass.


I just hate the whole "garbage fish" mentality, especially with native species such as suckers, drum, bowfin, gar, etc. Yeah, carp aren't supposed to be here but there's nothing we can do about it now. They're here to stay and haven't caused any harm to existing fish populations. I've went on enough rants on here about these "fishermen" and am not really in the mood to do it again....


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Salmonid,do you have to mention paylakes in EVERY SINGLE COMMENT YOU MAKE on EVERY THREAD? Give it a rest already.What in the world do they have to do with carp,which is what this thread is about?What do you guys think about this boat set up?I don't know but da#% those paylakes.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Cajun, Im pretty sure my 4970 posts in the past 10 years did NOT all mention Payponds,  My point was well placed because by him NOT fishing for carp, youll have more water, more fish and less people on your favorite stream, exactly my point, backed up with a good example, making my comment directly ON POINT...

Sure Ive highjacked a thread in my day, we all have.. and mostly my Paypond comments are all on the catfish specific posts where maybe you shouldn't read if you don't like the mentality of the conservation minded anglers that persist there. 

BTW yesterdays St Marys report and the day befores gar post, the CJ Brown thread and Acton lake reports in the last week and the small stream post Im about to post later today didn't/wont have any mention of Pay ponds... but for you I might start adding them...

Salmonid


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm just pointing out that you do it,A LOT.You can make it a" joke" if you want.It just gets old reading time and time again.I want to read people's posts,ideas,techniques,etc.,not hear about pay lakes when they're not even mentioned.We all know your stance on the subject quite well.While I don't agree(that fisheries are hurting,not that pay lakes are not doing shady things)I only want to discuss on a thread pertaining to that.So naturally only wanna read about in on said threads.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The negative carp mentality is one that has been around in the US for as long as I can remember and while there is a small percentage of fisherman that target them I don't see them gaining widespread acceptance or popularity anytime soon.

The Fisheries departments of every state that I know of has no season, no limits and you can take them about anyway you want including spears, bows, etc.

They are not normally considered, by most, a fish with any food value unless you are making cat food.

I realize how popular carp fishing is in Europe, but they don't have much else available to them, carp are readily available to most and it is Europe after all.

I grew up fishing for them in Big Walnut Creek in the late 60's and early 70's behind my high School on Livingston Ave. We fished with strawberry jello cornmeal, cotton ball dough balls where I-70 now crosses the creek, I-70 didn't exist yet.

I fished for them because they were really all I had available to me and they were fun. Since those days I've probably only targeted (hook and line fishing) carp a couple of times.

Enjoy your carp and don't worry about what anyone else thinks, you should have most of them to yourself


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

IMO.... you fish for fun... whatever is fun for you, do it. Not everyone likes the same sport, TV show, etc.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Some people drive big trucks others enjoy a tiny hybrid.. either way as long as you enjoy what your driving who cares what others think. IMO just ignore the jerks of the world and fish on man. There is no reason carp shouldn't be considered a "game fish". They got amazing strength put up a heck of a fight and are a lot of fun to catch... Yea maybe not the tastiest but I think I can speak for a lot of guys i know (whatever their species of choice is) if you ever catch a 10lbs plus bass last thing on your mind is eating it ...first is getting that fish off your lure and in the water as unharmed as possible. Second is "[email protected]# what a catch". Agian if YOU enjoy it then fish on!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I ran into that at a fly shop near Pittsburgh. I was there on business and only had a few hours on one day to kill so I stopped in and asked if there was anywhere I could go for a couple hours. They told me about a stream 40 minutes north near Slippery Rock that would be about a 45 minute hike through the woods. I said I don't have time for that isn't there anywhere nearby? A muni pond, creek, a damn puddle, anything. The guy looked at me and said "unless you want to fish for carp". I said SURE they pull like a freight train! He got very quiet, looked disgusted, rang up the wooly buggers I was buying and said there's a lake a few miles down the road. That was it.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Stigma exactly! I grew up Carping in the Metroparks in Berea and it was a blast. Though not the prettiest fish in the rivers or lakes, they provide a good fight. By no means easy to catch either.
Funny story that happened to me recently. I live next to a good size lake and basically target Bass. One day I was fishing and saw a monster swim by. A few seconds later I saw another one. WTF? I was then able to make one out and that childhood flame inside grew bigger. I was speachless as I jumped on my mountain bike to head home to grab some bread, corn and cheese (this is what I used when I was younger to catch Carp).
I got back to the lake and they were still hanging out. I threw out a line with a bobber, split shot, hook and bread. 2 minutes later, BAMMMMM! I played him for about 2 minutes and then snap! My line broke and the Carp chalked up a win. I laughed and thought about when I was younger. What an awesome way to relive your childhood. 
Fast forward a few days. I pulled out the Orvis Hydros 8 weight to get it ready for some Carping. Everything is ready, but I have no clue what fly patterns to use for these beasts. Any input is greatly appreciated.
I look at it this way, Carp are fun to catch and put up a good fight. I'll use this as a way to master my technique for fighting and landing Steelhead.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> Stigma exactly! I grew up Carping in the Metroparks in Berea and it was a blast. Though not the prettiest fish in the rivers or lakes, they provide a good fight. By no means easy to catch either.
> Funny story that happened to me recently. I live next to a good size lake and basically target Bass. One day I was fishing and saw a monster swim by. A few seconds later I saw another one. WTF? I was then able to make one out and that childhood flame inside grew bigger. I was speachless as I jumped on my mountain bike to head home to grab some bread, corn and cheese (this is what I used when I was younger to catch Carp).
> I got back to the lake and they were still hanging out. I threw out a line with a bobber, split shot, hook and bread. 2 minutes later, BAMMMMM! I played him for about 2 minutes and then snap! My line broke and the Carp chalked up a win. I laughed and thought about when I was younger. What an awesome way to relive your childhood.
> Fast forward a few days. I pulled out the Orvis Hydros 8 weight to get it ready for some Carping. Everything is ready, but I have no clue what fly patterns to use for these beasts. Any input is greatly appreciated.
> I look at it this way, Carp are fun to catch and put up a good fight. I'll use this as a way to master my technique for fighting and landing Steelhead.


I am by no means an expert on carp or the flies to use for them, but I have had more more luck on smaller patterns, like the sz14 midge pictured below. That pattern has caught me more carp than anything else. I know people use alot of crayfish imitations, but I fish mostly small streams that dont have alot of big invertebrates so when I throw a size 8 crayfish pattern they spook like crazy. Id say start small and work up from there.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I used to target these fish years ago but not anymore. After breaking a rod at the handle, I decided the pain of getting the rod fixed/replaced was not worth it-not to mention the sore forearm I got from the fights. The fish has just had a bad rap over the years but it quickly becoming a big sports fish in many places. The fact that it is not the most attractive fish and is relatively slimy in comparison to most other species and by virtue that it is a bottom feeder that can survive in polluted waters has just given this fish a bad reputation. It is funny though, this fish is highly prized as a food source in other nations. We hosted a young foreign exchange student from Germany a couple of years ago. He and his father fish together relatively often at a club they belong to in their town. When asking him about the different species of fish they catch, Carp was the first one he mentioned. I asked him if they release these fish or do the keep them for meals. He informed me that they in fact keep them and love to have them for dinner. I have read in a number of publications since that time, just how many people do like to eat them. It really comes down to initial preparation and the cooking technique as to whether or not the outcome is palatable. I read that smoking these fish is actually very good, but I have yet to try any carp and not sure I will anytime soon; for me it is a mental thing. I think smoking them would be the best option by placing the fish onto an oak plank and then on the grill. When done, throw away the fish and eat the oak plank!


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

As many have stated, don't worry about what others think. If you enjoy it ... GO FOR IT! Carp fishing is a ball. I use to have a friend that made carp cakes and OMG!!!! They were delicious!!!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't mean to highjack this thread but I misread the title as "Carp Stigmata". I was expecting to read about the second coming of jesus as a carp or something like that.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

flyman01 said:


> I used to target these fish years ago but not anymore. After breaking a rod at the handle, I decided the pain of getting the rod fixed/replaced was not worth it-*not to mention the sore forearm I got from the fights.*


I love hooking into a fish that is capable of giving me a workout, because to be honest im not going to do it any other way


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd shy away from saying the word "ignorance" to describe it because I see ignorance on the same parallel as stupidity. Some people who hate on the carp are stupid, but most I think are just not informed. I think once you familiarize yourself with the species, it's hard not to have respect for them. Their ability to not just survive but thrive in so many different environments is pretty amazing. They are a spooky, intelligent, and difficult to fool species. I, personally, like being challenged when I'm fishing. Bass fishing can be done blind, and almost always is done blind. Cast at cover, likely looking spots, put your fly/lure in place and let it do the work. Want help? Soak your lure in gunk/attractant or use scent infused plastics. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but if I have to choose between that and sight fishing to large fish in less than 24" of water, I know what I am going to choose most of the time. I like big fish, hard fighting fish, fish that are measured in pounds on nearly every fish. You don't have to wade through too many 10" dinks in the carp world. I bass fish, I tie a lot of bass flies, and I enjoy fishing for them...but for me it doesn't come close to sight fishing for big carp.

To each his/her own.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I'm just pointing out that you do it,A LOT.You can make it a" joke" if you want.It just gets old reading time and time again.I want to read people's posts,ideas,techniques,etc.,not hear about pay lakes when they're not even mentioned.We all know your stance on the subject quite well.While I don't agree(that fisheries are hurting,not that pay lakes are not doing shady things)I only want to discuss on a thread pertaining to that.So naturally only wanna read about in on said threads.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


There's a function on here that blocks you from seeing other peoples comments...if your panties are that twisted up about it...then block the comments....otherwise put a sock in it...


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

TheCream said:


> I'd shy away from saying the word "ignorance" to describe it because I see ignorance on the same parallel as stupidity. Some people who hate on the carp are stupid, but most I think are just not informed. I think once you familiarize yourself with the species, it's hard not to have respect for them. Their ability to not just survive but thrive in so many different environments is pretty amazing. They are a spooky, intelligent, and difficult to fool species. I, personally, like being challenged when I'm fishing. Bass fishing can be done blind, and almost always is done blind. Cast at cover, likely looking spots, put your fly/lure in place and let it do the work. Want help? Soak your lure in gunk/attractant or use scent infused plastics. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but if I have to choose between that and sight fishing to large fish in less than 24" of water, I know what I am going to choose most of the time. I like big fish, hard fighting fish, fish that are measured in pounds on nearly every fish. You don't have to wade through too many 10" dinks in the carp world. I bass fish, I tie a lot of bass flies, and I enjoy fishing for them...but for me it doesn't come close to sight fishing for big carp.
> 
> To each his/her own.


I agree with you 100%. I couldnt have said it better myself. :B


----------

